# Pet Food: A Dog’s Breakfast” Documentary



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I saw this shared on another forum and had to post it here. I seriously got teary-eyed at some parts; because it's stuff I've been trying to tell people for years and it's like they all assume you're some kind of conspiracy theorist. Seriously. I do wish they'd have gone into more depth of what to feed, but at least they specify a fresh diet is better than anything prepared. And it pretty much destroys any respect for commercial dog food companies.

“Pet Food: A Dog’s Breakfast” Documentary Available in Media Library Collection « Poisoned Pets


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the link Kat! I'm excited to watch it later.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great link Kat! I hope everyone watches it!


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

I just watched the entire video. I was shocked. It is very enlightening and also makes me think it is worth the trouble to feed Paco raw diet.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow so I want my fellow chi people to know I posed this link on Purina's facebook page. From what it looks like they have the Timeline set up. I even responded to someone else's comment on their about animal testing; and mentioned that the company is horrible regardless.

I don't know why Purina has their timeline set up so all other peoples posts are visible too... but I'm taking advantage of it lol. FB is like the biggest networking site today and the fastest way to spread the word.... so if anyone wants to join me in my little **peaceful** FB protest feel free lol. My goal is to educate; and hope that the pet food industry's expose goes viral....


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

KittynKahlua said:


> I seriously got teary-eyed at some parts; because it's stuff I've been trying to tell people for years and it's like they all assume you're some kind of conspiracy theorist.


Ah, without even seeing the video, but after reading that sentence, I can only assume you're referring to what I too have been telling people for years & years about euthanized dogs/cats etc being used to make dog food (think residual deadly chemicals) AND the hideous testing that goes on, only to be scoffed at and ridiculed such as, "You're mad!!" or "You can't really believe the Americans would allow such nonsense to go on ...." or "No way could they do that & charge $120* (what we pay) for a bag of dog food, you're insane" (*Science Diet, Eukanuba which people here believe is the best of the best, blaaargh!!!)

Most morons here (and outside of USA) believe their super expensive, prostituting themselves Vet foisted upon them "or your dog will surely die from malnutrition", _quality _dog food is made in some super pristine, high-security immaculate factory with world leading scientist staff in white coats skipping around sprinkling vitamins & minerals into the mix with sterile golden teaspoons & blessing every pack with a farewell angel kiss, pffft.

For further evidence, check these 2 vids on DogFoodAdvisor.com Dead Dogs and Cats Use to Make Meat Meal

*I have NO TIME whatsoever for people who don't research and blindly feed whatever is suggested to them by vets or pet shop staff, and even less time for the people who KNOW which particular companies do this but won't name them out of fear - for all we know, they ALL could be doing the same thing as those seeing is believing vids.* *Go the good 'ol raw & ZiwiPeak route, put these AH's out of business!!!!*


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you for sharing! I just watched and I don't think this video even covers half of what it should to make commercial pet food consumers be wary of what they're feeding their pets. I'm sure I could show that to some people I know and they still wouldn't be convinced that they are basically poisoning their pets. It's so sad how ignorant some people can be. All they care about is a good deal.

I agree with you, Dee. I research and look into everything I consume, so I do the same for my pets, regardless of what a "professional" might say is best. I'm a huge advocate of eating natural and minimally processed foods myself. If I give myself that sort of treatment, my pets should get the same, if not better since they can't decide for themselves!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow I can't believe Purina responded LOL. I directly asked if they had plans to introduce a grain-free diet anytime soon. I wonder if they'll bother to respond this time around.


----------

